# Aussies in Bilbao



## Tony White (Feb 25, 2013)

Moving soon to Bilbao, read plenty about the Brits making Spain their home... Not seeing much from any Aussies there, I am guessing there are a few however, let me know by return.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tony White said:


> Moving soon to Bilbao, read plenty about the Brits making Spain their home... Not seeing much from any Aussies there, I am guessing there are a few however, let me know by return.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony


:welcome:

there are lots of nationalities here, though it's true that we have a majority of Brits, probably because it's an English language forum & other nationalities with English as a first language need a Visa to live here, & they are notoriously difficult to obtain - it's somewhat easier for us!!


tell us a bit about yourself - are you already living here, and if so, what brought you here?


----------



## Tony White (Feb 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

Yes, very aware of the British migration to Spain over the last few years.

I am not there yet, should arrive early next month , and will be there working for a large multi national company, based out of Bilbao.

Very much looking forward to it.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Tony White said:


> Yes, very aware of the British migration to Spain over the last few years.
> 
> I am not there yet, should arrive early next month , and will be there working for a large multi national company, based out of Bilbao.
> 
> ...



G'day mate!

I am coming too!

Leaving soon Bubbleland. lane:


----------



## Tony White (Feb 25, 2013)

Great, where are you heading and what will you be doing?

Where are you moving from?

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tony White said:


> Yes, very aware of the British migration to Spain over the last few years.
> 
> I am not there yet, should arrive early next month , and will be there working for a large multi national company, based out of Bilbao.
> 
> ...


I think there are more _leaving _in recent years if the number of people I know who have left is anything to go by


good luck with the job


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Tony White said:


> Great, where are you heading and what will you be doing?
> 
> Where are you moving from?
> 
> ...


Heading towards the Canary Islands...relaxing, relaxing and relaxing :clap2:

Moving from Tassie but have been everywhere!

What about you? Do you miss vegemite?


----------



## Tomtxu (May 6, 2014)

Tony White said:


> Moving soon to Bilbao, read plenty about the Brits making Spain their home... Not seeing much from any Aussies there, I am guessing there are a few however, let me know by return.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony


Hey Tony!

Are you still in Bilbao? I'm neither Aussie nor British, but nevertheless I would like to meet with ExPats in Bilbao. For that reason I started a group in Facebook called "ExPats in Bilbao", where I organize some events from time to time.

If you are interested, please join the group! We are very few for the time being, but set to grow! 

You find the group here:

ht tps://w ww.facebook.com/groups/ExPatsBilbao/

Cheers
Tom


----------

